# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  En menos de 60 días estará listo reglamento para implementar Ley del Agua, afirma Minag

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Autoridad del Agua tiene fondos por S/. 120 millones para administración del recurso.*  ** _Ceremonia de promulgación de la Ley de Recursos Hídricos_  *Lima, mar. 30 (ANDINA).-* El ministro de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton, informó hoy que en menos de 60 días debe estar listo el reglamento de la Ley de Recursos Hídricos, que fue promulgada hoy en Palacio de Gobierno, para proceder a su implementación.  
Dijo que se está terminando de elaborar una propuesta para publicar este documento en la página web del Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) a fin de recibir los comentarios y sugerencias de los interesados. 
Ello nos permitirá contar con un reglamento fruto del consenso de todos los sectores involucrados, manifestó. 
Precisó que la Autoridad Nacional del Agua (ANA) tiene recursos asignados por más de 120 millones de nuevos soles que se destinarán a la administración del recurso por parte de las autoridades locales y al proceso de capacitación que se requiere. 
Leyton defendió la implementación de la ley y consideró que se requiere encontrar puntos de consenso con las representaciones agrarias contrarias a esta norma, y que alistan un paro en señal de protesta. 
Creo que se trata de sumar en vez de estar generando temas para convocar a paros agrarios. El tema ha quedado claro, el agua es del Estado y no se va a privatizar, aseveró. 
Precisó que el artículo segundo de la referida ley establece que el agua es un bien del Estado de carácter público y de su administración exclusiva, por lo que no hay razón para protestar. 
Indicó que la norma además establece dos modalidades de pago por el uso del agua: la retribución económica que hace el usuario al Estado y la tarifa que se paga por el uso de la infraestructura a las juntas de riego. 
El ministro destacó que otra de las fortalezas de la nueva ley es que establece sanciones para los que hacen un mal uso del agua, que van desde quitar la licencia de uso hasta procesos penales. 
La Autoridad Nacional del Agua tiene ahora capacidad de sanción, aspectos que no se contemplaron en la ley anterior, resaltó.  *Foto: ANDINA/Carlos Lezama*Temas similares: Minag tendrá listo reglamento de Programa de Compensaciones para la Competitividad a fines de diciembre Reglamento de Bioseguridad Agrícola sería publicado en menos de 30 días, estima Minag En menos de 60 días estará listo reglamento para implementar Ley del Agua, afirma Minag En el Perú se paga 20% menos del costo real del agua, afirma ANA Reglamento de Estándares de Calidad Ambiental estará listo a más tardar en febrero

----------

